# smokers?????



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I am getting a new smoker for Christmas. Who likes thiers? What brand, type? Which stays lit best and won't burn you?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The wire external guards are great to reduce burns too. Size does not really matter to keeping it lit, certainly not as much as experience and fuel. Larger smokers are great for over 30 hives or known Africanized. They have a new micro-processor controlled smoker that does what beekeepers should already be doing - gentle smoke and pick it up regularly.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I am close to Kelleys, and will be close to Dadant in Frankfort Ky, so I could save shipping. But shipping is not the holdup on buying. I have been expeirmenting with fuel, with what I have available. Grass hay, doesn't last long and can be hard to keep lit. Burlap, doesn't last long. Wood chips, from various woods, once lit does well, stays lit, lasts fairly well, BUT, it creates lots of creosote, really messy. Denim, from old jeans, doesn't last hardly as long as the wood, doesn't stay lit as well, but probably the best I've tried so far. As long as my old jeans last. I have a few pine tree on the farm, guess I should see if I can get some pine needles. Lots of people swear by them. As you can tell I've been thru the gambit of fuel. So now I need help with my new smoker. What about the Rauchboy or the new batteriy powered one. I really feel like that is too much sugar for a dime.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

What about trying a bee-z-smoker valleyman??
*Click the link below to see the Bee-Z-Smoker:*
http://www.bee-z-smoker.com/media/combined-pic-big.jpg


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Get a Dadant smoker with wire guard and shield. 

I've used about every smoker on the market. Most are cheap knockoffs. Some like the Mann ake will fall apart in your hands, or have the bellows fail in 1 year.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive smoked a few thousand hives this year and learned two things, burlap is great if you keep it out of any moisture, try it before you buy a big pile not all sacks burn the same, some seem to be treated and don't burn as well. Cow dung,horse dung, mule dung is cheap if available and also works great gather it in buckets when really dry and store with a lid, light with newsprint or some such recyclable pack the dung in but not too tight and will last most the day, smolders well,
Don't know if it helps but it was a great way to say dung three times fast! Have a great day John H.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

It seems that the dadant smoker is the most recommended smoker, when looking at another thread that was on here. I would still like to hear many others opinion. Do you have the creosote problem with most woods? The horse dung is an interesting application. I live in an area inhabited by several Amish, and it is an experience that you don't want to have when you drive thru a spread of ripe "road apples", as we call them, then pull in your garage. You will soon pull your car outside when you figure out what the smell is. As a adolescent on the farm, where we used horse/mule power for cultivation of our tobacco crops, my cousins and I on Sunday afternoon for lack of other playthings, would see who was the most accurate with a dried "road apple". It was fun until we ran out of dried and started using the ripe ones. that would usually end the contest in favor of the fight that started by the first to get one on the head. So you can see I'm not squemish about harvesting them for smoker fuel. TRUE STORY. Hope I'm not too far of topic on my own thread.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I am just glad we had only oranges and fruit in Florida. Which on topic, grapefruit leaves are suggested to be effective against mites.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

What's this, nobody wants to give me any more advice after they think that I might use "road apples" in my smoker?


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Ole valleyman throwing road apples again....:lookout: hahaha

You must of never seen the link that i left on #5 of this thread, here it is again.
http://www.bee-z-smoker.com/media/combined-pic-big.jpg


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I use cedar wood chips from Tractor Supply like for dog bedding. It is cheap, goes a long way ( really compacted in those bags), one bag for all summer, lights easy, smells decent burning, get it going good and pack it full, stays burning well. I have tried several fuels and personally like it the best. It does leave some cresote but I just use my hive tool to scrape the worst out and keep using it. If it gets too bad I'll burn it out with a torch and then wire brush. I have used it weekly since spring.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Smoker What I look for in a smoker is 1. it has a wire guard to keep you from getting burnt. a good set of bellows, Second I like a tall Smoker.
As for fuel. I use a wide mix of fuel. I always start with paper get that burning good. then I pack in hay nice and tight like a pipe then If I am going to be spending a long time in my yard I add wood pellets to the mix and I can have my smoker going for about 3-4 hours. and remeber it up to you what you choose in the end. you'll have fun finding what works and what does not.
enjoy.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

> Larger smokers are great for over 30 hives


I would think so...

.​


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In my experience the bigger smokers are easier to light and easier to keep lit. There is more room for air (an essential part of the whole process) and that makes it much easier.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

I use the domed top smoker from Man Lake that I got with their beginners kit 10 years ago. The hinge that holds the top on BROKE the second week of use. Ya could never get it going very well no matter what kind of fuel I used. Then I noticed the air was leaking around the bellows where it was stapled so I used some plumber’s goop around all the edges. Works O.K. now but I would never recommend it to anyone.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

the kind that light and smoke


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Valleyman......You will be hard pressed to beat the smokers available at Kellys. They will outlast you and I both.

As for fuel....I like to start with straw and then add sumac berries. Makes a thick, cool, white smoke with a very sweet odor. Will stay lit for hours. For best results collect pods this winter and store for one year. They will lite easily and stay lit. If you need some for next year, drop by my place some time and I will give you some. I believe you will like it.,
[email protected]


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Valleyman......You will be hard pressed to beat the smokers available at Kellys. They will outlast you and I both.


I heard a rumor that Dadant makes the Kelley's smokers, either that or the two purchase from the same manufacturer. Anyone know?

I'm trying to figure out whether to purchase a 7" or 10" - I'll have 2-3 hives in the spring so I'm leaning towards the 7".

Which supplier? For me it'll come down to who offers free / the cheapest shipping.

TP


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I had two hives my first year. 
Three my second...
And now seven. 

I was always happy to have a tall smoker. 

In my case, a shielded Dadant. 

Kelley's may be nice too... I'd get a tall one, and shielded if possible.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

toekneepea said:


> I heard a rumor that Dadant makes the Kelley's smokers, either that or the two purchase from the same manufacturer. Anyone know?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out whether to purchase a 7" or 10" - I'll have 2-3 hives in the spring so I'm leaning towards the 7".
> 
> ...


I believe they are made by the same manufacturer. They look identical in their pictures. I believe that they are the best made from what I've read on this thread and another before this one that I researched.
You may as well go ahead and get the 10" one. If you don't you will be running out of fuel even with 3 hives. Besides, I bet that you will expand, if you have room. 
I'm sure that Kelleys is going to offer free shipping sometime in the near future. www.kelleybees.com


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Kelley and dadant are the same smoker! Best fuel I have tried is pine needles and then if I'm working bees all day...dadant(western bee) pellets or stove pellets. If I fill jumbo smoker I canwork bees all day...have had it still lit in morning...just refill and go to work!


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not trying to end this thread, but I want to thank everyone for their input. I think it is interesting to hear what and how others use to smoke their bees. At this time, unless I see other info on here that changes my mind, I will probably buy the 10" sheilded one from Kelleys. I am there quiet often, as they are 35 miles from me. I might wait and get the one from Dadant in Frankfort, because it has an extra shield for your fingers ( Kelleys aren't showing this model, but I may check.) and I will be in Lexington before Christmas, which is close to Frankfort. As for fuel I will try pine needles and the sumac berrys as they are in abundance in my area. I think I will pass on the road apples as for now. I can see the headlines: MAN RAN OVER AND KILLED WHILE HARVESTING ROAD APPLES IN THE MIDDLE OF HIGHWAY 88, FOR USE IN HIS BEE SMOKER.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Also have had no problems with my Kelley's smoker, and just happened to have had some cedar shavings aroung which have worked well.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I use an old Dadant smoker. Always works fine. I'll use it till it doesn't work anymore.



















I was cleaning it today and noticed that the outer shield is lined with what looks like asbestos. Bet they can't do that anymore!


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Dadant 10" smoker. Pine needles. End of story!


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

In terms of lighting a smoker, fatbeeman's YouTube video was the best thing I've seen.

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=AU#/watch?v=PwEnri6lNNI

The key, is the coil of cardboard in the bottom. Done it twice since I've seen the video and both times the smoker lasted hours!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

FS, you forgot "my". "End of my story."


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Valleyman... Start with pine needles or straw, then add sumac berries. Sweet smell, stays lit forever, very thick white smoke. Sumac is plentiful alongside the roads in your area. If not, see me, i'll give, or get you some.

cchoganjr


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the short Dadent with pellet stove fuel. If I fill it up with just enough space for green grass to keep burning embers from falling out and it lasts easily 3-4 hours. Not hard adding more pellets if needed. I've wondered if a tall smoker would burn cooler due to more air volume inside.

Mike


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the short Dadent with pellet stove fuel. If I fill it up with just enough space for green grass to keep burning embers from falling out and it lasts easily 3-4 hours. Not hard adding more pellets if needed. I've wondered if a tall smoker would burn cooler due to more air volume inside.

Mike


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking at your smoker Barry, there's a (slightly weird) thing happening in my country, where smokers like that get cleaned up, but not too much so they still look "rustic", and are then sold for large amounts of money to people with very expensive houses, where they are set as an object of art. Along with perhaps, some old farming impliments, or similar.

I now don't tell new beekeepers to get an old smoker from an internet auction site, it's actually cheaper to buy a brand new stainless steel one, than a crappy old broken one!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll have to ask Joe Graham at Dadant if he can give me an idea how old it is. I know my Dad used it, but not sure if he bought it new or got it from a friend. Perhaps my kids will someday have it sitting on their shelves as an antique!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

The design looks to be the same as my first smoker, purchased new in 1967. But at that time there were identical ones around that were much older.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Looking at your smoker Barry, there's a (slightly weird) thing happening in my country, where smokers like that get cleaned up, but not too much so they still look "rustic", and are then sold for large amounts of money to people with very expensive houses, where they are set as an object of art. Along with perhaps, some old farming impliments, or similar.
> 
> I now don't tell new beekeepers to get an old smoker from an internet auction site, it's actually cheaper to buy a brand new stainless steel one, than a crappy old broken one!


I see the same thing around here. I've seen a few in antique stores going for $50 or $60. Some aren't even old....just well used:scratch:

Mike


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha Ha! Glad someone's seen the same thing! 

I think to some of these penthouse dwellers, who never go outside, an old bee smoker would be an interesting thing to look at, even if they are not quite sure what it's purpose is.

To me though, it was rather strange when looking in a shop full of antique expensive and high quality furniture and fittings, to suddenly see a clutzy old bee smoker on the shelf with a very high price tag hanging on it!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

My first smoker was a short one from Brushy. It broke the first season, only 2 hives. My second and current is the tall one from Dadant. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. I layer pine needles and throw in either twigs and/or hickory nuts. Not sure if the nuts and twigs burn hot tho. But I always use the needles. I learned how to light it from utube. Sure made my life easier! I've got sumac - sure will add some of those berries in now. I will also save my branches from when I harvest my herbs and burn them when I get a collection. Like sage, rosemary and thyme. (anybody singing that tune yet???). I figure the bees might reminisce when they smell some of their favorite smells.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I have an old smoker i got from a old timer who is no longer with us.There is a name branded at the bottom that i believe is the original owner.I used it my first year now i use it for a display when i do my honey stand.The handle added it's made from an old spoon!
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01926.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01927-1.jpg


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

DC Bees said:


> I have an old smoker i got from a old timer who is no longer with us.There is a name branded at the bottom that i believe is the original owner....
> http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01926.jpg


There's a James Hefferan in New Joysie, ur neck of the woods. A cardiovascular doctor. I'd sure be tempted to contact him and do a genealogy on the smoker!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

seynore..... I highly recommend pine needle start, and then sumac berries. However, the berries I harvest this fall and winter, will not be used until 2013. This year I will use berries from 2010. The newer ones will work, but dried for one full year, (or more) work a lot better. It produces a very sweet smelling, very white, very thick, smoke, but, you do need the pine needles or something else to start. They do not light very easily by themselves, but, once lit, will last a long time, and can be brought back with minimum pumping if the smoker sets for a while.

One word of caution, if you do not know your sumac, research or get some advice. There is a variety of sumac, called, poisionous sumac, it has white berries rather than red or black, and is more of a vine than a bush/tree. You certainly don't want to use these berries.

cchoganjr


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Cleo. I thought I'd go out and check our patch of sumac and see if there are berries on it. I'll stick them away till well dried. Yes, familiar with poison sumac - hope I never meet it. But didn't know there was a berry color difference - good to know!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

PS - I have asthma. Have not been bothered, or at least not noticeably, by the things I have burned - EXCEPT - I couldn't handle the wood pellets. I'm thinking maybe it's whatever holds them together??? Not sure, but if you have any kind of breathing problems, you may not want to invest in a large supply of pellets until you borrow some from someone and give them a test drive.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Seymore said:


> PS - I have asthma. Have not been bothered, or at least not noticeably, by the things I have burned - EXCEPT - I couldn't handle the wood pellets. I'm thinking maybe it's whatever holds them together???


That is a possibility. Most of the big manufacturers only use steam as the binding agent but other things "can" be used such as: soybean, sunflower, flaxseed and vegtable oil..
Steam is the most common. I only know this because I had a friend who worked in a pellet manufacturing plant. I inquired before using them myself as I didn't want to poison my bees.

Mike


----------



## toomanyhandles (Jun 24, 2009)

mmiller said:


> That is a possibility. Most of the big manufacturers only use steam as the binding agent but other things "can" be used such as: soybean, sunflower, flaxseed and vegtable oil..
> Steam is the most common. I only know this because I had a friend who worked in a pellet manufacturing plant. I inquired before using them myself as I didn't want to poison my bees.
> 
> Mike


(small digression)
When in college, I worked in a pulp/paper mill a few summers.

The "glue" that holds the end of a toilet paper roll down- at least for that Georgia Pacific mill, that's a result of a steam-n-press as well.

They posted all the letters from folks mad at that "glue" in the complaints area.


----------

